# Still that one gives you low you you cared most



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

So my service is that I always have water, charger, gum, XM radio selection in my car.

I drive UBERx

yesterday from 20 trips my 1 day rating was showing 4.86 It was 5 AM and I was returning home from the city where I have never been. Someone with 4.5 rating sent request and I thought that would be my last pax. I went and waiting when guy appears. Guy comes with bike and asks me to put bike in the car. It was 5 am, I am thinking it would be awful for this guy to cancel trip and he seemed normal smiling guy. I thought I would do good and removed backseats and we finally put bike in my trunk. i had some of my stuff in car and i had to organize that as well too. so he sat in front seat. He was thanking me all the way that I did not cancel trip and that was very nice. We had also good conversation.

So I drove him where he was going, dropped and went home, this morning my 1 day rating crashed. at 4.36

What the hell man, why did you give me low dude, 90% of uber drivers would have cancelled trip after seeing that bike.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You don't know it was from him. Last night my average rating was 3.83. This morning it was 4.6 for the day. Had several surge rides that knocked it down.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Nik said:


> So my service is that I always have water, charger, gum, XM radio selection in my car.
> 
> I drive UBERx
> 
> ...


Not everybody had rated you. The problem with the rating system is that the rating could be from 3 weeks ago. I think the app should have a 48hr window from the end of the trip.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, you can't tell who it was since the riders can rate you at any time so probably he wasn't the one who ruined your rating.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Nik said:


> So my service is that I always have water, charger, gum, XM radio selection in my car.
> 
> I drive UBERx
> 
> ...


It's true as others say, you don't know if it's from him or from other riders who finally opened the app for the next ride and had to rate you to continue. (It is also likely from him just the fact that he caused you so much more trouble he probably think he will get dinged so he might as well dinged you / but the truth is unknown only Uber knows)


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I would low rate you just for the fact you give out gum and water and make us normal X drivers look bad. At these rates, why are you giving out things for free? If someone uses my charger and doesn't tip me? They lose a star.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I always wondered who came up with that nit wit idea of supplying mint and water to the pax.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy Shears did.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

UberxD said:


> It's true as others say, you don't know if it's from him or from other riders who finally opened the app for the next ride and had to rate you to continue. (It is also likely from him just the fact that he caused you so much more trouble he probably think he will get dinged so he might as well dinged you / but the truth is unknown only Uber knows)


Oh you know when a driver gives you the (1). Stop trying to defend the rating system. It's moronic and you know it.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Nik said:


> So my service is that I always have water, charger, gum, XM radio selection in my car.
> 
> I drive UBERx
> 
> ...


You should have offered tic tacs.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I would low rate you just for the fact you give out gum and water and make us normal X drivers look bad. At these rates, why are you giving out things for free? If someone uses my charger and doesn't tip me? They lose a star.


Because water cost is 0.20 cents per bottle and I always have it in cup holder, 2-3 out of 10 riders take it and give me good rating and write comments. Uber randomly chooses comments and sends. I always find comment that someone thanked me for free water. 
Regarding gum, when I pick up pax from restaurant with girlfriends or newly hooked up girls they don't want to smell like rotten garlic so I offer them gum. Also mint gum helps drunk people to stop vomiting in the car.

regarding charger, it really provides more 5 stars. Lot of people uses it to save battery or charge phone.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Nik said:


> Because water cost is 0.20 cents per bottle and I always have it in cup holder, 2-3 out of 10 riders take it and give me good rating and write comments. Uber randomly chooses comments and sends. I always find comment that someone thanked me for free water.
> Regarding gum, when I pick up pax from restaurant with girlfriends or newly hooked up girls they don't want to smell like rotten garlic so I offer them gum. Also mint gum helps drunk people to stop vomiting in the car.
> 
> regarding charger, it really provides more 5 stars. Lot of people uses it to save battery or charge phone.


First, i have chargers that I let the rider use. I have Iphone and samsung (3 varieties) but a tip better come with borrowing it (unless high surge and that is part of the tip). On your water, I would only offer it if I notice a complete drunk and hopefully it keeps him from getting sick. It isn't the cost but the fact you give out something to someone who won't tip and is already getting a basement price on transportation! You don't know these people and they sure aren't handing us waters or food knowing we are busy as **** running around the county. I don't give it out on principal and too bulky. Mints? I have a bag I bought discounted to $.99 and is in the car. Most of them have been eaten by myself or my kids and I would offer them to a rider if asked since I already keep them in my car.


----------

